# Anybody know of Rentals The Gardens, Jebell Ali?



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi guys

does anybody know what the situation is with getting rentals in the Gardens, I know that a few years ago there was a waiting list with nakheel, but is that still the case.

From what I can see its one of the few developments in Dubai that has a real community feel to it, with proper gardens and outdoor facilities, i went for a wander around there today and it feels like been in another part of the world

If anybody knows how I could get a one bed down there, please let me know


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Check out Dubizzle.com. No need for Nakheel thankfully (they are hopeless when it comes to maintenance). There are a number of 1 bed apartments going around the area. Talk to the agents at Betterhomes. They seem to be quite involved in apartments around Discovery Gardens.

cheers

Mark


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

markuslives said:


> Check out Dubizzle.com. No need for Nakheel thankfully (they are hopeless when it comes to maintenance). There are a number of 1 bed apartments going around the area. Talk to the agents at Betterhomes. They seem to be quite involved in apartments around Discovery Gardens.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Mark


Mark,

I'm not talking about Discovery Gardens, its the next development to Discovery, place that was completed in 2003, Nakheel own most of the units and rent them directly... 
oh and for what its worth, I have dealt with better homes in the past and well frankly I never thought it was possible to get so many incompetent people into one company.

also dubizzle has only had 3 apartments listed in The Gardens over the past month all were 3 bed, 

but thanks for your help anyway..


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Mark,
> 
> I'm not talking about Discovery Gardens, its the next development to Discovery, place that was completed in 2003, Nakheel own most of the units and rent them directly...
> oh and for what its worth, I have dealt with better homes in the past and well frankly I never thought it was possible to get so many incompetent people into one company.
> ...


I totally agree with you on better homes. They are absolutely useless. Try gulfnews, Dubizzle and even the classifieds in Khaleej Times.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

I knew you were talking about the Gardens. That is why I said there were apartments around the area.

The person we had this week from Betterhomes was reasonably helpful. The persons we had before that were disgraceful and didn't know customer service from a light bulb. Which is what we told them until we got someone who was useful. So I guess it depends on your experience.

Good luck with your search with the Gardens as every experience I have had with Nakheel since I arrived has been negative. Quite frankly they would struggle to fix a hole in a doughnut.

cheers

Mark


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah its a shame that you have to deal with Nakheel, they are in a word 'crap'....

betterhomes not much better,

I will speak to a contact of mine at Nakheel for you and find out... I know a lot of the buildings are owned by Nakheel and another development company (Gov. Owned) - they have not released much... i will get back to you.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

marc said:


> yeah its a shame that you have to deal with Nakheel, they are in a word 'crap'....
> 
> betterhomes not much better,
> 
> I will speak to a contact of mine at Nakheel for you and find out... I know a lot of the buildings are owned by Nakheel and another development company (Gov. Owned) - they have not released much... i will get back to you.



Thanks Marc


----------



## poet (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi further to what has been said, I am fortunate to have recieved a job offer in dubai, and will be in Dubai as soon as my visa comes through ; which i expect to me middle of May.

i would apreciate anyone advice on finding flatshare in garden city or afordable apartments in Jebil Ali.

My current salary package does not include accom allowence with an equally moderate starting salary which i know is not perfect but it was a once in a lifetime oppertunity with a leading gulf company so i know i will only have a short term cash problem as i have no other financial commitments as i am young and single.

isi it possible to find quality accom for around 1-2.5k dhs per month or shall i insist on accomdation.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

poet said:


> isi it possible to find quality accom for around 1-2.5k dhs per month or shall i insist on accomdation.


for that you may get to share a room with a stranger if you are lucky


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

not even for 1-2.5k - no way, labour camps are more expensive then that...

you need at least 4000-5000 AED to get a room in flatshare - Bur Dubai, Deira....


----------



## poet (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks mayotom and marc for your response it is much apreciated. 

Marc the places you stated i suppose comes with my limited budget.

So i guess from what you said i would need to renogotiate with my employer. Could anyone tell me where I stand on this issue.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah you have to speak to them, there's being on a limited budget and there's being lied to.....

Tell them, there's nothing for 1-2.5k AED p/m here. - tell them I need that a week to share a flat with someone...


----------



## poet (Apr 25, 2009)

Marc thanks again, I tried to sort of hint at this previously but he responded with i would get regular pay reviews.

i have just talked to the HR manager and there happy with providing temporary accomadation for 3 months (which is my first pay review) and will also help find accomdation which i think is ok for the short term.

thanks again marc i apreciate your help or as George Elliston once said 'How beautiful a day can be When kindness touches it!'


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

no probs man, good luck!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

filipinos at my office share a room 8 people and still pay 650 per month in bur dubai area, crazy


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Lol.........


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

apparently it is a whole market in this area. One filipino rents a 1+1 then rents it out to 16 (8 per room) filipinos for the X amount each and make profit off of it.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

there smarter then you think lol ...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

they have their get rich quick schemes


----------

